# My CURRENT MAC Lipstick Collection !!! (Pics)



## bassgirl97 (Jul 31, 2015)

My current MAC lipstick collection. I've gotten rid of so many over the years and I'm still collecting! Russian Red is obviously my fave of the pack lmao Enjoy !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







  VG Gaga II, Spitfire, Ruby Woo, Speed Dial, Cyber 




  Captive, Russian Red, Taupe, Prince Noir




  Matte Royale, Antique Velvet, Stone, Paramount


----------



## soonari (Jan 12, 2016)

Nice collection you have. I love Russian Red too!


----------



## Dadale (Mar 3, 2016)

Spitfire


----------



## missanka (Mar 10, 2016)

OMG you have Prince Noir I'm sooooo jealous


----------



## Shepherdess1 (Jun 17, 2016)

Nice collection. I remember missing out on the wonder woman lipstick..totally regret it now


----------



## Vibebs (Aug 19, 2016)

Oh my...!!!?????? you have prince noir.i feel so so jealous. I wish to find one too..


----------

